# Leeches!



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

I tried leeches for the first time but it was at night. I really like the action of them I used them on a floating jig. But there are probably better set ups for them. Do you guys have any ways you can suggest. Does anybody use them at night? They really try to latch on to you! I still have 4 of them left to use.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

lindy riggin' and slip bobbers


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

a couple weeks ago I got home from fishing darby bends and had a big one on my foot. I still have a spot from where it was.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I use them for small mouth at the river on a drop shot rig. I have only used them fishing for walleye once, used the same method. All I got was dinks, but they sure stay on the hook. 
The floating jig head sounds like a good method. Those slimey leeches stay alive forever.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

does anyone catch there own leeches


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

misfit said:


> lindy riggin' and slip bobbers


that and on the back of a single spinner rig.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Use them on a erie-derie,or spoon,ive even put them on a worm harness,


----------



## ptpt (Dec 10, 2005)

I use them wind drifting for eyes on Mosquito with success.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

I got the hang of these things. I was using them on a plain jig in the weeds with some success this past weekend. Big Daddy 300 gave me a lesson. Thanks Rick. Whats the best way to keep extra leeches between fishing outings? I have them in the fridge in a little bit of water.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

put them in a little more water.a milk jug will work great.don't use tap water that's chlorinated.and change every few days.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

I concur. Just give them plenty of room, I have my extra ones in a big sherbert container, and change the water every so often. Don't worry Tigger we will use the rest of them before long.


----------

